# May have found Windsor's new owners...



## Meandtheboys (26 September 2011)

On the back of the Woody thread and the usual kindness of some HHO'ers I have tracked down someone that may still have him. ( sent PM and sat here hoping they contact me )

I will keep you all updated............


----------



## missparis (26 September 2011)

Please do.. I hope it has been a happy ending for Windsor


----------



## weesophz (26 September 2011)

hope it turns out well for you both! im having 0 luck trying to track down my old pony


----------



## Cuffey (27 September 2011)

Fingers crossed for good news you deserve it after so much worry.


----------



## quirky (27 September 2011)

I do hope you find they have him.


----------



## Meandtheboys (1 October 2011)

Windsors new owners have just contacted me...........................what a fantastic day!!!!

I can not and probably won't go into any detail because the new owner may need my support if money was passed and declararion of injuries/ insurance claims and police involvement.

But he has been found.............thank you to some very kind people on this forum, I can not describe how happy I am. ( so Jess if you are reading - how difficult was it to say no longer suitable but I have found him a new home rather than indicating he had met his fate @ Potters )


----------



## lhotse (1 October 2011)

Fantastic news, I've been checking for your update!!


----------



## Meandtheboys (1 October 2011)

lhotse said:



			Fantastic news, I've been checking for your update!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank-you.............


----------



## Cuffey (1 October 2011)

Very very pleased for you.

Jess had no need to 'play' with your emotions.

BHS legal helpline can be recommended
I have recently contacted them on the problems of missing on loan, not quite the same if a horse is sold even for a token.
However if Windsors problems, which Jess was fully aware of, were not dicussed with a buyer then the legal advice may be of use.


----------



## quirky (1 October 2011)

I am so pleased you have found him.

And what an immoral person that Jess is


----------



## Tinseltoes (1 October 2011)

Hi
 Im so relieved you have found Windsor and im very happy for you.


----------



## trina1982 (1 October 2011)

That is brilliant news, i'm so pleased for you. 
Trina x


----------



## JessandCharlie (2 October 2011)

What fantastic news! I'm so pleased for you, what a happy ending 

J&C


----------



## learningcurve (2 October 2011)

Fantastic news...very happy for you.


----------

